# Nick



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey Nick I heard you on Nd outdoors on sat morn (KFYR) I hardly ever listen to am radio anymore. Just happened to be looking for news and heard some outdoor news and decided to check it out. Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I heard him also, he didn't get nearly the press that Chris did before he went on though. Good job Nick.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey, thanks for the kind words guys!

Always fun to listen to Outdoors Live, but it's even more fun to be on the air with Doug. He runs a great show! Kudos to him. (Now if only he was more competitive in fantasy football!!!)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Nick.. I like your signature, I had a wealthy Uncle who did not change his watch. Guess what his lawyers had to go by his time too or take a hike... I think you are on the right track...


----------

